# Ενότητα θεμάτων που αφορούν  όλα τα είδη > Για θέματα που αφορούν όλα τα είδη κατοικίδιων πτηνών >  Κεχρί (Millet)

## Efthimis98

Καλημέρα σε όλους.
Πριν 4 συγκεκριμένα μέρες, φύτεψα λίγο κεχρί σε δύο πολύ μικρά μαύρα γλαστράκια για να δω αν θα βγουν. Έτσι έριξα αρκετούς σπόρος, από τους οποίους όλοι μα όλοι βγήκαν. Συνολικά είναι στα 100-120 σπορόφυτα. Είναι πάρα πολλά. Έχουν είδη γεμίσει το γλαστράκι με ρίζες, δηλ. άρχισαν να βγαίνουν από κάτω. Έτσι, μεθαύριο ή παραμεαθύριο που θα γεμίζει όλο μα όλο το γλαστράκι και το χώμα με τις ρίζες θα γίνει ένα σκληρό τμήμα, θα τα βγάλω και θα τα βάλω σε μία μεγάλη γλάστρα.
Θέλω να μου πείτε, πόσα ακριβώς τσαμπιά βγάζει το κάθε φυτό.. από 1 ;





Και τα δύο γλαστράκια :



Επίσης, μιας και πήγα στο χωριό, βρήκα λίγα ημιώριμα τσαμπιά... παρόλα αυτά δεν είμαι σίγουρος αν όντως είναι κεχρί! Για δείτε :
Είναι ακόμη πράσινα, μιας και μερικά καφέ που είδα είχαν φαγωθεί από τα αγριοπούλια - σπουργίτια ! Αν τα αφήσω μέρες έτσι, θα στεγνώσουν και θα χρυσαφήσουν μόνα τους ή θα μείνουν έτσι όπως είναι; Και αν δεν χρυσαφήσουν, μπορώ να τα δώσω έτσι, ημιώριμα;

----------


## kostas0206

Eυθημη, απο ενα θα βγαλουν αλλα για να βγουν μεγαλα τα τσαμπια, πρεπει ή να τα σπειρεις κατω στη γη, ή να βαλεις το πολυ 5-6 φυτα σε μια γλαστρα 30 εκ. στο εω απο δικη μου εμπειρια που εσπειρα 10 σπορια σε μια γλαστρα 25 εκ. και εβγαλε τσαμπια των δεκα εκατοστων. οποτε οσο πιο αραια τοσο το καλυτερο.

Το αλλο νομιζω ειναι ενα αγριοχορτο, και μου σπαει τα νευρα γιατι κολαει στα ρουχα και δεν ξεκολαει μετα! :oopseyes:

----------


## Efthimis98

Όντως, το δεύτερο είναι αγριόχορτο, γιατί κολλάει παντού...  :winky: 
Θα ο βάλω σε γλάστρα, όπως είπα και στο κείμενο παραπάνω , και πιο αραιά!!!

Κι εμένα είναι γύρω στα 30εκ. η γλάστρα...

----------


## kostas0206

Μεχρι να γινουν θελει 2 μηνες και κατι, οποτε μαλλον θα εχουν πιασει οι βροχες. 
Εγω εσπειρα προχθες σε ενα μερος στο μποστανι μας και οταν πιασουν οι βροχες θα βαλω καλυμα απο πανω, εκτος αν δεν χρειαζετε. Σαπιζει με τη βροχη το τσαμπι?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν νομίζω να χαλάσει ...
Εφόσον θα είναι σε γλάστρα,θα έχω την δυνατότητα να το μετακινήσω σε μέρος που δεν βρέχετε!  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Ναι αφου θα το βαλεις σε γλαστρα θα εχεις αυτη τη δυνατοτητα.
Εγω γενικα λεω, σαπιζει το τσαμπι αν βραχει?

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν πιστεύω... γιατί να σαπίσει;

----------


## kostas0206

Ξερω εγω? γι' αυτο ρωταω

----------


## Efthimis98

Το "γιατί να σαπίσει" είναι ρητορική ερώτηση, δηλώνοντας ότι μάλλον δεν σαπίζει !!!!  ::  Μάλλον στον γραπτό λόγο δεν μπορεί να διακριθεί κάτι τέτοιο!  :winky: 
Ούτως ή άλλως και το καλοκαίρι τυχαίνει να βρέχει... δεν χαλάνε όμως!!!  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

Μπράβο Ευθύμη!!!!  ::

----------


## jk21

Το αγριοχορτο που εχεις βαλει ευθυμη ειναι η Σεταρια ή κολλητσοχορτο οπως το ειχε αναφερει και ο Ανδρεας στο θεμα
*Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*αναφερεται και στο αρχικο ποστ 1 αλλα και στα ποστ 861,862,864

*ΣΕΤΑΡΙΑ ( SETARIA VIRIDIS )




δινες αφοβα σε ολα τα πουλακια !*

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστώ βρε Δημήτρη!!!  :Happy: 
Πάντως τώρα που ξαναβλέπω το άρθρο , σχεδόν αν όχι όλα τα βρίσκω στο χωριό μου παντού.. όπου και να ψάξεις υπάρχουν! Όλα αυτά μπορώ να τα δίνω άφοβα, εφόσον βέβαια επιλέξω τα καταλληλότερα και ασφαλή, στα πουλιά μου ή θα υπάρξει κανένα πρόβλημα χώνεψης-μεταβολισμού, αφού στην πατρίδα τους την Αυστραλία ίσως να μην υπάρχουν όλα... ;;;  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

> Το αγριοχορτο που εχεις βαλει ευθυμη ειναι η Σεταρια ή κολλητσοχορτο οπως το ειχε αναφερει και ο Ανδρεας στο θεμα
> *Η καρδερίνα και η διατροφή της στη φύση - goldfinch diet in nature*


Δημήτρη στο αρχικό post αναφέρεται, αλλά φτάνει μέχρι την σελίδα 129...

----------


## jk21

τι εννοεις φτανει μεχρι την 129 ; οτι ολα τα φυτα εχουν ενδιαφερον; γιατι αυτο υπαρχει στα σημεια  αυτα που σου ανεφερα

ολα τα φυτα εκει ,αρκει να γινονται αποδεκτα απο καποιο πουλι ειτε της αυστραλιας ειτε της ελλαδας (σποροφαγο ) ειναι οκ .Μην σε νοιαζει 

να ξερεις πχ οτι η καρδερινα (το υοποειδος που ζει σε μεγαλη βρεττανια και βορεια ισπανια ) ειναι ηδη ειδος της αυστραλιας με μεγαλο πληθυσμο .Αν δεν εβρισκε εκει αντιστοιχη συμβατη διατροφη ,θα ειχε προβλημα 


Το αρθρο για τη διατροφη της καρδερινας στη φυση ,ξεκινησε για αυτο το σκοπο .Για να γνωρισουμε τα φυτα της ελληνικης φυσης ,τον βιοτοπο οπου βοσκει ,να την ακολουθησουμε και να την παρατηρησουμε εκει και να την αγαπησουμε περισσοτερο

----------


## Efthimis98

Όσο πάει, με κάνετε να κολλάω περισσότερο με αυτά τα πουλιά, αλλά ξέρω ότι είναι τεράστια ευθύνη και η συντήρηση της είναι εξίσου δύσκολη... πόσο μάλλον για εμένα, έναν 15 !  :: 
Το άρθρο που μου έδωσες, έχει 129 σελίδες... εσύ μου είπες να δω για την Setaria στις σελίδες 861-862-864 !!!  Ίσως κάτι να μην κατάλαβα σωστά...  :winky:

----------


## mitsman

στα ποστ αυτα σου ειπε Ευθυμη!

----------


## Efthimis98

Αχα...
Να σε ρωτήσω και κάτι ακόμη γιατί έχω μπερδευτεί πολύ.. με όλα αυτά!!! Ας τα ξεκαθαρίσουμε λοιπόν....

Την Setaria την είδα και ως Foxtail Millet ή Italian Millet ( Ιταλικό κεχρί )



Εγώ φύτεψα αυτά τα δύο είδη από τις τροφές.. κάνουν να φανταστώ!!!



Και αυτό...



Μπορείτε να μου πείτε λοιπόν, τι είναι αυτά, και κάποια φωτό από τα φυτά τους... πως είναι λοιπόν για να τα αναγνωρίσω!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Σήμερα τα φυτά διπλασιάστηκαν .... μεγαλώνουν με έναν ραγδαίο και εντυπωσιακό ρυθμό!  :winky:

----------


## k0ut4li4n0s

Παιδια να ρωτησω κτ,ποτε τα κοβουμε ? επισης τα ξεραινουμε εμεις στον ηλιο ? Εγω ειπα του παππου μ να μ φυτεψει ενα τσαμπι στο χωραφι κ βγηκαν αρκετα αλλα δεν ξερω ποτε κοβεται κλπ

----------


## jk21

ναι η Σεταρια ειναι το foxtail 

http://www.fao.org/docrep/w1808e/w1808e0k.htm

*Foxtail millet*
*Foxtail millet* (_Setaria italica_) is also adapted to moderate climates. It produces long, cylindrical or lobed, bristly, condensed panicles. China ranks first in the production of foxtail millet in the world. It is grown there for both food and feed. The crop is also grown in India, Indonesia, the Korean peninsula, and some parts of southern Europe. It is not grown to any extent in Africa outside the eastern highlands. Prior to the availability of sorghum-sudangrass forage hybrids, foxtail millet was an important temporary pasture species.


εκει θα δεις πως λεγονται και τα αλλα ειδη πχ το panicum ειναι το prosso millet

δες και αυτα 

http://www.fao.org/docrep/t0818e/t0818e01.htm

http://www.fao.org/docrep/w1808e/w1808e00.htm


με  ψαξιμο στις foto του google με τα επιστημονικα τους ονοματα ,θα βρει φωτο του φυτου για το καθενα

----------


## Efthimis98

Σε ευχαριστώ πολύ Δημήτρη!!!  :Happy: 
Νομίζω πως άρχισα να τα ξεχωρίζω... αλλά θέλω αν μπορείς να μου πεις και κάτι ακόμη μιας και οι φωτό του άρθρου είναι και λίγο άχρωμες! 
Εγώ φύτεψα περισσότερα σπόρια από τα κόκκινα... τα βρήκα στο διαδίκτυο ως Red Millet ή Chinese Red Millet ! 
Βγάζουν τον ίδιο σπόρο με την Setaria - Foxtail Millet αλλά με κόκκινο έντονο χρώμα....  :Happy: 

Έτσι δεν είναι;

----------


## vasilakis13

καλο αυτο δεν το χα σκεφτει!
τους σπορους τους εριξες απο το κανονικο κεχρι που δινουμε στα πουλια?
μετα πως θα το αποξηρανεις?
τοσες γλαστρες εχει η μανα μου,λεω να της παρω μια για να βαλω

----------


## Efthimis98

Ναι από την τροφή... !  :winky:  
Μόνο το κεχρί, μην ρίξεις τίποτα άλλο και βγουν πολλά μαζί, δεν θα τα ξεχωρίσεις!

Το τσαμπί όταν γίνει το κόβεις στο στάδιο που έχει αρχίσει να χρυσαφίζει, και μετά το αφήνεις στον ήλιο να αποξηρανθεί ! Μπορείς βέβαια να το βάλεις και στο φούρνο αλλά είναι καλύτερος ο φυσικός τρόπος!  :Happy: 
Όταν αρχίσει να γίνεται,προστάτεψε το από τυχόν πουλιά... είναι ανάρπαστος μεζές ακόμη και για τα σπουργίτια!  :winky:

----------


## vasilakis13

α χρυσαφιζει πανω στη γλαστρα??
Ωραια, απο το επομενο κεχρι που θα τους παρω θα φυτεψω καμια 10αρια σπορακια

----------


## Efthimis98

Όταν λέω χρυσαφίζει, εννοώ το τσαμπί όχι όλο το φυτό!  :winky: 
Από την τροφή του cockatiels σου πάρε λίγους... θα φυτρώσουν!!!

----------


## vasilakis13

το στικ δεν εννοεις? η κι αυτοι οι σποροι στην τροφη ειναι κεχρι?

----------


## Efthimis98

Εσύ θα το δίνεις από το φυτό σαν στικ ... μόνο εκείνο, όχι όλα τα φυτό!  :winky: 
Αλλά και οι σπόροι από την τροφή - εκείνα τα κιτρινοκοκκινα μπιλάκια - σπόροι κεχριού είναι....  :Happy: 

Θα το δίνεις στα πουλιά έτσι :




Και αυτοί στο post #17 είναι οι σπόροι από την τροφή... μπορείς να φυτέψεις από αυτούς!  :winky:

----------


## vasilakis13

εννοειτε οτι θα τους δινω ετσι,ετσι το αγοραζω εξαλλου,δεν παιρνω το στικ με το μελι που τα κολαει ολα μαζι

----------


## jk21

EΥΘΥΜΗ νομιζω σεταρια ειναι και αυτο foxtail millet αλλα κοκκινη ποικιλια .Τα σπορια πολλες φορες εχουν το ιδιο ειδος ,διαφορες ποικιλιες πχ καφε και λευκη περιλλα ή λευκη και κοκκινη κινοα

----------


## Vrasidas

Θαυμάσια ιδέα Ευθύμη, θα την πραγματοποιήσω αυτή την εβδομάδα κιόλας. Γλάστρα υπάρχει, θα πάρω κεχρί και θα το φυτέψω  ::

----------


## Efthimis98

Με το καλό όλοι μας να γίνουμε μίνι αγρότες κεχριού! Είναι ότι πρέπει για τους μικρούς μας φίλους!!! Δεν πιστεύετε πόσο γρήγορα μεγαλώνουν! Η ανάπτυξη τους μπορεί να γίνει αισθητή ακόμη και κατά την διάρκεια της ημέρας!
Τips : Ποτίζω το κεχρί όταν βλέπω ότι το χώμα ξεραίνεται, μέρα παρά μέρα .... 
        Δεν τα ποτίζω απευθείας στο χώμα, ειδικά τώρα που είναι ακόμη μικρά ( όταν μεγαλώσουν θα τα ποτίζω κανονικά ) , αλλά έχω τα μαύρα γλαστράκια σε ένα πιάτο, το οποί γεμίζω 
        νερό όταν βλέπω ότι θέλουν πότισμα! Απορροφούν κανονικά το νερό και την υγρασία που δημιουργείται ( * το νερό απορροφάται σε κανένα 30λεπτο το πάρα πολύ ) !!!
        Ήλιο, ήλιο, ήλιο ... τα αφήνω όλο το πρωί και το μεσημέρι στον ήλιο... το απόγευμα δεν έχει εκεί!  :Happy: 

Διονύση είναι ότι πρέπει για να ευχαριστήσεις το μικρό σου Parrotlet όταν έρθει.. όπου να 'ναι θα έρθει νομίζω!  :winky:  Αν το υποδεχτείς με ένα τσαμπί κεχρί σίγουρα θα σε δει με καλύτερο μάτι!  :Happy:

----------


## Vrasidas

E,ναι αυτό σκέφτομαι , μια δωροδοκία με λίγο κεχρί  :: 
θα το βάλω μαζί με τις αλλες γλάστρες με τα μυρωδικά που έχω, και τους έχω και αυτόματο πότισμα. Μια χαρά θα πάει. Εχω παραγγείλει και σε φίλο γλιστρίδα ... χωριάτικη ( :: αααααααλη γεύση χαχαχα ) και θα τη χώσω και αυτή σε μια νέα γλάστρα  :Jumping0044:

----------


## Efthimis98

Και είναι έτοιμο και γρήγορα το κεχρί.... το πολύ σε 2μιση μήνες θα είναι έτοιμο για κόψιμο!  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Το κεχρί 3 ημερών!  :Happy: 
Κάθε μέρα διπλασιάζεται!!!

----------


## Gardelius

Πολύ ωραια φιλαράκο!!!!

----------


## kostas0206

Τριτη μερα σημερα, και τα δικα που σπορακια αρχισαν να σκανε! Φωτογραφιες τις επομενες μερες!

----------


## Efthimis98

5η μέρα σήμερα και μεγαλώνουν ...
Οι ρίζες άρχιζαν να βγαίνουν από τα γλαστράκια, σύντομα θα θέλουν άλλαγμα!  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Kαι εμενα σημερα τεταρτη μερα και εσκασαν περιπου ολα τα σπορακια, να δω τι θα τα κανω. θα τα αραιώσω μαλλον γιατι ειναι πανω απο 1000, αλλα ειναι φυτεμενα στη γη. 7 σειρες εχω σπειρει. 
Τι να κανω? Να τα αραιωσω? ή οχι?
Φωτο συντομα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν πιστεύω ότι χρειάζονται αραίωμα... ειδικά αν είναι στη γη!  :winky: 
Στην ουσία είναι αγριόχορτα, και πολλά βγαίνουν το ένα δίπλα στο άλλο!

Μόνο να προσέχεις τα άγρια πετούμενα, γιατί αν τα πάρουν χαμπάρι, τα τσαμπιά θα γίνουν Λούις ... εμένα θα είναι σε γλάστρα και σε μαλκόνι, άρα το γλύτωσα αυτό το κακό!  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Θα βαλω καποιο πλεγμα απο πανω. Να το βαλω τωρα ή οταν βγει το τσαμπι?

----------


## Efthimis98

Έχει χρόνο να το προετοιμάσεις... πιο μετά!!! Ακόμη είναι πάρα πολύ μικρά  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Σήμερα.... ήταν η μεγάλη μέρα!!! Η 7η μέρα λοιπόν!!! :Happy: 
Μεταφυτεύθηκαν σε μεγάλες γλάστρες. Παρόλα αυτά είναι μαραμένα λίγο, λόγω του "στρες" τις αλλαγής περιβάλλοντος ... !!!

Δείτε δύο φωτό! Θα βγάλω και άλλες μόλις,όταν και ΑΝ θα πάρουν μπρος!  :winky: 
 1ο γλαστράκι! Λίγο στα down τους...



2ο γλαστράκι, πιο καλή κατάσταση!  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Τον πρωτο δεν νομιζω να επιζησει, αλλα το δευτερο σιγουρα, ναα τα βαλεις στη σκια για κανα 2 μερες μεχρι να συνελθουν!

----------


## Efthimis98

Είναι στην σκιά συνεχώς!!!
Όπως φαίνεται και αυτό που δεν είχε καμία ελπίδα, πήρε τα πάνω του!!!  :Happy: 

Δείτε τα !!
Γλαστράκι 1ο...



Γλαστράκι 2ο...



( * Η γλάστρα στο πρώτο είναι λίγο με άλατα και ξεραμένα χώματα στα πλάγια, αλλά δεν πειράζει!  :winky:  )

----------


## lagreco69

Μια χαρα!!! γεια σου Ευθυμη κηπουρε!  :Happy:

----------


## Nikos92

Φύτεψα δοκιμαστικα κεχρι για το μπατζι μου και θα ηθελα να μου πειτε αν πρεπει να προσεξω κατι πριν του το δωσω...Μπορω να το δωσω οσο ειναι ακομη πρασινο ή πρεπει οπωσδηποτε να το αφησω να ξεραθει πρωτα;;; Επειδη ειναι η πρωτη φορα που φυτευω θα ηθελα να μ πειτε καποια βασικα πραγματα ..Επισης παρατηρησα οτι εχουν ερθει και 1-2 καρδερινες..Ισως και παραπανω αλλα λεω γι αυτες π ειδα...

----------


## jk21

Nικο μετεφερα το θεμα σου εδω ,που συζητειται κατι αναλογο . Ποιο κεχρι φυτεψες; εννοεις το ειδος millet που ονομαζουμε κεχρι ή τον καναρινοσπορο phalaris canariensis που λεμε κεχρι οι καναριναδες;  

πολυ ενδιαφερον αυτο για τις καρδερινες !!!

----------


## Nikos92

Eυχαριστω Δημητρη για την βοηθεια...Το κεχρι το φυτεψα παιρνοντας σπορους απο τροφη παπαγαλου!! Κατι στρογγυλα κιτρινα μπιλακια ειναι!! Οσο για τις καρδερινες εχουν τρελανει το καναρινι μου!! Ολη την ωρα κελαηδαει!! Το παπαγαλακι δεν το συγκινουν και πολυ!! Ξεχασα να αναφερω οτι τα φυτα εχουν βγαλει ηδη καρπο και ηταν ολοιδια με αυτα στη φωτο του Ευθύμη οταν ηταν νεαρα φυτα..Επισης να πω οτι τα φυτα του Ευθυμη ειναι πολυ πικνοφυτεμενα...Αν θελει ας τα αρεωσει λιγακι...

----------


## jk21

βγαλε και καμμια φωτο ή κανενα βιντεο με τις καρδερινουλες να τρελαθουμε και μεις τελειως !

----------


## Nikos92

Δημητρη μακαρι να μπορουσα να το κανω αλλα μολις με βλεπουν εξαφανιζονται!! Ισα-ισα προλαβαινω να τις δω...

----------


## Nikos92

http://www.google.gr/imgres?imgurl&i...w=1280&bih=699 τετοιου ειδους
 ειναι το φυτο μου

----------


## jk21

σε αυτο που ζητησες παντως ,να ξερεις οτι το τρωνε και με ημιωριμο χλωρο το σπορο ,αλλα και σε ξερη μορφη

----------


## kostas0206

Το δικο μου κεχρι! 18 ημερων!




Φυτρωσαν και καποιες γλυστριδες!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία... θα βάλω κι εγώ σε λίγο φωτό ... τα δικά μου ζωίρεψαν λίγο αλλά έχασαν μία εβδομάδα προόδου όταν τα μεταφύτευσα!  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Να κάνω καμία λίπανση? Αν ναι με τι λίπασμα

----------


## Efthimis98

Δεν χρειάζονται απολύτως τίποτα...  :winky: 
Μην ξεχνάς ότι φυτρώνουν παντού, και σε περιοχές μέσα στις πόλεις που δεν ποτίζονται ποτέ!

----------


## jk21

το χωμα του εδαφους δειχνει οτι εχει παντως οργανικη υλη ... ετσι κι αλλιως

----------


## Efthimis98

Η 20η μέρα σήμερα λοιπόν!
Και τα φυτά μεγαλώνουν!!!  :Happy: 

2ο γλαστράκι...



1ο γλαστράκι...

----------


## kostas0206

Δεν ξερω τι κεχρι εσπειρα!
Πειρα λιγο χυμα απο ενα πετ σοπ και εσπειρα! Πρεπει να ειναι το πανικο, αλλα δεν ξερω θα δειξει οταν βγουν τα σπορια, κανει να το δινω σαν λιχουδια(αν ειναι αυτο?

----------


## Efthimis98

Κάνει αλλά με μέτρο... και κυρίως για εκπαίδευση στους παπαγάλους!
Στα παραδείσια δίνονται απλά για να εκτονώνονται!  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Ναι για εκπαιδευση! το ξερω! απλως επειδη τωρα δινω το τσαμπι το σενεγαλης! Λεω αν κανει και αυτο!

----------


## Efthimis98

Κάνει... θα γίνει ανάρπαστο!!!  :Happy:

----------


## kostas0206

Τελικά είναι το πανικο. Βγήκαν απο κάποια φυτα τα τσαμπια.  Προλαβαινω να σπειρω απο το τσαμπί σενεγαλης σπορια ή να το αφήσω για του χρονου?

----------


## Efthimis98

Προλαβαίνεις!!! Ούτως η άλλως, αν γίνονται τόσο γρήγορα έχεις πολύ χρόνο ...!  :winky: 
Σε εμένα δεν είδα τσαμπιά ακόμη... για βάλε καμία φωτό με τα μικρά τσαμπιά!

----------


## kostas0206

Εγώ επειδή πηρα σπορακια απο ένα μείγμα βγήκα πανικο κεχρι που μάλλον μεγαλώνει γρήγορα. Το σενεγαλης θέλει δυομιση μήνες.  Φωτογραφία αυριο γιατί είμαι απο το κινητο.

----------


## Efthimis98

Βγήκαν τα σποράκια ... αλλά είναι πολύ μικρά ακόμη!
Στα περισσότερα ίσα που φαίνονται στο εσωτερικό του καλαμιού από το φυτό!
Εμένα μου φαίνεται για Πανικό κεχρί... δεν ξέρω!!!

Ένα από τα μεγαλύτερα!







Και μία όμορφη σταγόνα νερού πάνω στο φύλλο!

----------


## stephan

Απο οτι βλέπω και τα δικα σου κίτρινο κεχρι ειναι όπως τα δικα μου  :winky:  Εκθεση τζαμπιων κεχρι απο τους Μινι Αγροτες του Φορουμ

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ νόμιζα ήταν το Κανονικό Ιταλικό Κεχρί!  :Happy: 
Πώς θα μπορούσα να το καταλάβω για να φυτέψω την επόμενη φορά;

----------


## stephan

> Εγώ νόμιζα ήταν το Κανονικό Ιταλικό Κεχρί! 
> Πώς θα μπορούσα να το καταλάβω για να φυτέψω την επόμενη φορά;


Απο οτι εχω καταλάβει τι κεχρι που σχηματίζει τσαμπι ειναι το λεγόμενο κοκκινο κεχρι το οποιο εχει ενα κεραμιδι χρωμα (και στις συσκευασμένες τροφές κόκκινο το γράφει συνήθως αλλα στο μειγμα βάζουν ελαχιστο, γύρω στο 5% το υπόλοιπο ειναι κίτρινο κεχρι).

----------


## Efthimis98

Η συγκεκριμένη τροφή που είχα, είχε αρκετό κόκκινο, και ανάμιξα μερικά κόκκινα !  :Happy: 
Μάλλον γι'  αυτό μερικά δεν έχουν βγάλει καθόλου σπόρο, ίσως αργούν παραπάνω!!!

----------


## vasilakis13

σκεφτομαι κι εγω να βαλω κεχρι,αλλα θελω να βαλω κοκκινο! θα παρω ενα τσαμπι ξερο κοκκινο κεχρι απο ενα πετ σοπ και θα φυτεψω καποια σπορακια.
γιατι στις τροφες βαζουν λιγο κοκκινο κεχρι,αφου το τσαμπι απο το κοκκινο κεχρι εχει περισσοτερα σπορακια και θα τους συμφερει περισσοτερο!

----------


## stephan

> Η συγκεκριμένη τροφή που είχα, είχε αρκετό κόκκινο, και ανάμιξα μερικά κόκκινα ! 
> Μάλλον γι'  αυτό μερικά δεν έχουν βγάλει καθόλου σπόρο, ίσως αργούν παραπάνω!!!


Θα δούμε οταν φυτρώσουν όλα για τα καλά, πριν βγάλουν σπόρο όλα ίδια είναι  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

> σκεφτομαι κι εγω να βαλω κεχρι,αλλα θελω να βαλω κοκκινο! θα παρω ενα τσαμπι ξερο κοκκινο κεχρι απο ενα πετ σοπ και θα φυτεψω καποια σπορακια.
> γιατι στις τροφες βαζουν λιγο κοκκινο κεχρι,αφου το τσαμπι απο το κοκκινο κεχρι εχει περισσοτερα σπορακια και θα τους συμφερει περισσοτερο!


Μην παρεις σπορακια απο τη τροφη! γιατι συνηθως βαζουν το πανικο κεχρι!


Και οχι το σενεγαλης!

----------


## stephan

> Μην παρεις σπορακια απο τη τροφη! γιατι συνηθως βαζουν το πανικο κεχρι!
> 
> 
> Και οχι το σενεγαλης!


Αυτο το λάθος εκανα εγω (και μαλλον και ο Ευθύμης)  :winky:  . Πάντως εκτός απο το χρωμα του σπορου και το σχήμα του ''τσαμπιου'' δεν εχουν καμιά διαφορα.

----------


## vasilakis13

θα παρω σπορακια κατευθειαν απο το τσαμπι σενεγαλης. υπαρχει ενα πετ σοπ εδω στην πατρα που πουλαει τετοια τσαμπια χυμα,θα ριξω καμποσα σπορακια απο αυτο σε μια γλαστρα  :winky:

----------


## Efthimis98

Μια χαρά πηγαίνει ο σπόρος των μικρών μου!  :Happy: 
Συνολικά, από τα 29 φυτά, τα 6 είναι Πανικό κεχρί, και τα υπόλοιπα δεν έχουν βγάλει σπόρο, άρα είναι Ιταλικά!
Από ότι φαίνεται αργούν περισσότερο ...
Είμαστε στην 1η μέρα του 2 μήνα! Άρα τα φυτά ζουν και μεγαλώνουν εδώ και 1 μήνα και μία μέρα, δηλ. 32 ημέρες! Πάμε μία χαρά! Λογικά όπου να είναι θα βγει και ο σπόρος του Ιταλικού! ( αν τελικά έχει )

Πάνε αυτά λοιπόν! Σήμερα, σε ένα χωραφάκι, είδα αυτό το φυτό που μοιάζει υπερβολικά πολύ και στο φύλλωμα αλλά στον σπόρο του Πανικού κεχριού! Έτσι, αφού ήταν σε  ώριμο στάδιο και ανέγγιχτο από τα πουλιά, είπα να το κόψω! Παρόλα αυτά, το κλαδί με το σπόρο ήταν ευθεία και όχι πλαγιαστό όπως είναι κανονικά!
Δείτε πως είναι κανονικά! 



Εμένα ήταν κάγκελο ευθεία... μήπως είναι τίποτα άλλο! Σας βάζω και μερικές φωτό για να δείτε να είναι έτοιμο για να το δώσω στα πουλιά!  :Happy:

----------


## Efthimis98

Επίσης, από το μείγμα σπόρων μου, ποιο σπόρο να επιλέξω για την επόμενη σπορά, έτσι ώστε να έχω Ιταλικό κεχρί;  :Happy:

----------


## vasilakis13

το ιταλικο κεχρι ειναι τσαμπι οπως το σενεγαλης?

----------


## Efthimis98

> το ιταλικο κεχρι ειναι τσαμπι οπως το σενεγαλης?


Ναι... στην ουσία ίδιο είναι!  :Happy:

----------


## stephan

Αυτο που μαζεψες σίγουρα δεν ειναι κεχρι ακομα και το κιτρινο κεχρι στο τελικο σταδιο ανάπτυξης εχει στρόγγυλο σπορο (σε αντιθεση με το συγκεκριμένο αγριόχορτο). Αν την επομενη φορα θελεις να βγαλεις μονο τσαμπια θα επιλέξεις μονο τους κεραμιδι-καφε σπορους που απο οτι φαίνεται ουτε στο δικο σου μειγμα υπάρχουν πολλοί (στην φωτο ειναι μονο 7-8 σποροι)

----------


## jk21

το ζιζανιο πιο πανω κατα 99 % ειναι βελιουρας (στην οικογενεια sorghum στην ουσια και αυτος ) 
http://www.fao.org/Ag/agp/agpc/doc/g...a/pf000320.htm

----------


## Efthimis98

Ευχαριστώ Δημήτρη!
Στέφανε, αυτά που φύτεψα ήταν όλα κόκκινα, αλλά μερικά ήταν κίτρινα!

Άρα τελικά τα ξαναμέτρησα, τα 7 από τα 29 φυτά είναι Πανικό και τα υπόλοιπα μάλλον Ιταλικό!  ::

----------


## kostas0206

Καλημερα!
Δειτε πως εγινε το δικο μου κεχρι!  :Happy: 
Ολα τα φυτα εβγαλαν τσαμπι, και ειναι ολα πανικο κεχρι! Τα περισσοτερα τσαμπια, θα τα κρεμασω σε διαφορα δεντρα, για να φανε τα σπουργιτακια και οι καρδερινες!  :winky: 

   

Οι γλυστριδες!
 

Και η νεα σοδια! Σπορακια που πηρα απο ενα τσαμπι κεχρι!  :Happy: 
Δεν εβαλα τοσα οσα τη προηγουμενη φορα!

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ ωραία και μεγάλα!!!
Κόψε αυτά που θες και τα υπόλοιπα άστα πάνω στο φυτό, θα τα φάνε!!! Εκτός και αν ξαναβγάζουν....  :winky:

----------


## kostas0206

Λεω να χρυσαφισουν πρωτα και μετα να τα κοψω!

----------


## Efthimis98

Γιατί τα πάνω πάνω από το μικρό, πολύ μικρό τσαμπί έχει αρχίσει να γίνεται λίγο ξανθό κίτρινο ... λες και είναι έτοιμο!  :Happy: 
Ένα όμως, μεγαλώνει πολύ, και είναι όλο πράσινο!
Δείτε φωτό :

Αυτό που μεγαλώνει άθικτο!  :Happy: 



Και το άλλο...

----------


## kostas0206

Λοιπον παιδια, παρατηρησα πως το πανικο κεχρι βγαζει τσαμπια και απο τις "μασχαλες" των κατωτερων φυλλων! Θα περιμενω να δω αν θα ειναι μικροτερα απο το αρχικο!  :winky:

----------


## stephan

> Λοιπον παιδια, παρατηρησα πως το πανικο κεχρι βγαζει τσαμπια και απο τις "μασχαλες" των κατωτερων φυλλων! Θα περιμενω να δω αν θα ειναι μικροτερα απο το αρχικο!


Ναι αμα έχει χώρο να αναπτυχθεί βγαζει πανω απο δυο ''τσαμπιά''  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Μπραβο ΚΩΣΤΑ ! Πολυ ωραιες καταστασεις !!!

----------


## kostas0206

Τελικα, απο το πανικο δεν κρατησα κανενα για εμενα! Τα εκανα δεματια, τους εδεσα και ενα σχοινι και τα πετουσα στα κλαδια των δεντρων! Καλα το τι σπουργιτι και τι καλογερος μαζευτηκε δεν λεγεται! Αλλα καρδερινα ουτε μια δεν εχω δει φετος, περισυ ειχε γεμισει ο τοπος, φετος τιποτα!  

Τα μικρα πλεον μεγαλωσαν και εβγαλαν και τσαμπι! Πιστευω οτι οσο αναπτυσεται ο σπορος, τοσο θθα μεγαλωνει και το τσαμπι!

----------


## Efthimis98

Α πολύ ωραία... εμένα είναι πολύ μικρά λόγω περιορισμένου χώρου... αλλά τι να κάνουμε!!!  :Happy: 
Χαχαχα εσύ θα βγάλεις τόνους κεχριά, στείλε και κανένα από εδώ ( τελάρο )  :: 
Πλάκα κάνω...  :winky:

----------


## eyes lf

> Τα μικρα πλεον μεγαλωσαν και εβγαλαν και τσαμπι! Πιστευω οτι οσο αναπτυσεται ο σπορος, τοσο θθα μεγαλωνει και το τσαμπι!


* το πρασινο τσαμπι στην πανω φοτο ειναι απο αυτα τα σπορακια ?*



εσπιρα λιγα σημερα και θα σας ενιμερονω με φοτο ....

----------


## eyes lf

τα μιλλετ εσκασαν μητη ειναι τωρα 2 ημερων φυταρακια

----------


## xrisam

Μπράβο Δέσποινα.

Πως τα ποτίζεις, τα ψεκάζεις με νέρακι?

----------


## eyes lf

απο τη στιγμη της σπορας τα ποτιζα με το ψεκαστιρι 
και απο τη δευτερη μερα που εσκασαν μυτη τα ραντιζω με το χερι 
σε 2 με 3 μερες θα ποτιζω με ελαφρια ροη νερου 
αγονηω να μεγαλωσουν  :Jumping0046:

----------


## xrisam

Πιάνουνε τα χέρια σου!!! :Happy0064: 

Αντε με το καλό να δούμε τσαμπάρες!!!

----------


## eyes lf

*τι λετε να το μεταφυτεψω η να περιμενω ακομα λιγες μερες ?*
το μιλλετ 5 ημερων *πεταει και το τεταρτο φυλλαρακι*

----------


## Efthimis98

Εγώ λέω να περιμένεις ακόμη λίγες μέρες για να πιάσουν. Εμένα πολλά δεν άντεξαν τη μεταφύτευση δυστυχώς, αλλά πάλι και αυτά που θα σου μείνουν είναι ικανοποιητικά. 
Εγώ θα πρότεινα να φυτεύονται κατευθείαν στην τελική τους θέση για να αποφεύγεται η μεταφύτευση...

----------


## eyes lf

ευχαριτω Ευθυμιε !!!
εκτιμω την συμβουλη σου και θα πραξω οπως ειπες 
λοιπον την αλλη εβδομαδα θα τα μεταφυτεψω στην τελικη τους θεση  
και θα σπιρω εκει ακομα λιγα σπορακια ....

----------


## Efthimis98

Όταν έρθει η ώρα της συγκομιδής μη ξεριζώσεις τα φυτά. Θα κόψεις μόνο το τσαμπί και θα αφήσεις το φυτό. Πολλές φορές βγάζουν και άλλο τσαμπί χαμηλότερα!!

----------


## eyes lf

*το μιλλετ ειναι τωρα 23 ημερων

**

*





αυτα ειναι στη δευτερη γλαστρα εχουν διαφορα καμια 15 ημερες

----------


## vasilis.a

και δω καποια απο τα δικα μου

----------


## eyes lf

*το μιλλετ ειναι τωρα 35 ημερων με ωραια τσαμπια !!!












*

----------


## xrisam



----------


## Bout

Η φετινή σοδιά....

----------


## eyes lf

> Όταν έρθει η ώρα της συγκομιδής μη ξεριζώσεις τα φυτά. Θα κόψεις μόνο το τσαμπί και θα αφήσεις το φυτό. Πολλές φορές βγάζουν και άλλο τσαμπί χαμηλότερα!!


καλημερα σας 
τι λετε ειναι ετιμα ? ηρθε η ωρα να τα κοψω ? μιπος μου τα καταστρεψει η βροχη .....
στη πρωτη γλαστρα τα μιλλετ αποκτισαν χρισαφενιο χρωμα και αρχισαν να κοκκινιζουν

----------


## CreCkotiels



----------


## johnrider

τα δικα μου millet

----------


## mikeaegina

Θα ηθελα και εγω να αναφερω το εξης που παρατηρησα 3 χρονια φυτευοντας κεχρι. Πρωιμο φυτεμα δινει μεγαλυτερο τσαμπι σε σχεση με το οψιμο, που δινει μικροτερο με αδυναμους σπορους. Φυτευοντας αυτη την εποχη ειχα τα καλυτερα αποτελεσματα σε αποδοση και μεγεθος.

----------

